# My Very First Fattie. And My First  Qview On The New Site



## cheezeerider (Jun 2, 2010)

Been dying to try one of these and I gotta tell ya that the wife and I are totally hooked.

This is some ground venison we had in the freezer. I thought id would work well with the bacon.








My stuffing was made with saute'd potatoes,onions,garlic.mushrooms and spinach.







Here it is ready to be rolled. Sorry, no cheese. My youngest son is allergic.(Next time I guess I have to make two
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











My firs bacon weave.







Here it is fresh off the grill. No before shots I guess.







And the cross section. Prepare yourself, if you hadn't noticed earlier I said "fresh off the grill". That's right, the ECB was full

of ribs and I had no room for this baby. I did it on the propane grill with some hickory chips. Didn't get a smoke ring, but it was

awesome non-the-less.      Please Forgive Me.







Next time ( and there will be a next time ) I will make darn sure there is room on the smoker. Thanks to all who have posed these on this site and got my wife and me hooked.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

Good ingredients in your fatty, glad it was a success!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice job on your first fattie. It looks like it will be yumO. I think the fattie is like the bonus plan for joining this site for most folks here is where they ee it for the first time. Get Job now where's the Qview of he ribs.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jun 2, 2010)

Grill or not Fatties are always good...Nice looking and like the stuffing..congrats


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 2, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Very nice job on your first fattie. It looks like it will be yumO. I think the fattie is like the bonus plan for joining this site for most folks here is where they ee it for the first time. Get Job now where's the Qview of he ribs.


The ribs were also my firs and I was a little dissapointed with the outcome. I was somewhat ashamed to post them. They tasted ok but

not enough rub and they could have stayed on the smoker longer too. Pics just didn't look too good. But I'll try again soon.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice smoke! I'd love to try a venison fattie


----------



## treegje (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 2, 2010)

it is ok to have mess ups, I have been told we learn more from our mistakes then victories, I you tell us what you did with the ribs lots wil give you advice on what to do next time. fatties looked great btw


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 3, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> it is ok to have mess ups, I have been told we learn more from our mistakes then victories, I you tell us what you did with the ribs lots wil give you advice on what to do next time. fatties looked great btw


I think I know what I did. I should have used more dry rub ( they were a little pale ) And I think the ECB electric just gets too darn hot. I had a lotta company and couldn't babysit the smoker to mess with the temps. I think it ran around 250-260 and I would think 220-225 might have made a difference. I kept it in the shade but it was just so hot out. The smoker is new so I just need to mess around til I get the quirks out. I guess I should have taken pics of the rib proccess so I could have gotten some sound advice but live and learn I guess.

Thank for the comments everyone.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 3, 2010)

looks great... I love the idea of a venison fatty. I'll have to try that next fall.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fattie! I haven't tried one yet, but I love looking at all the great posts! Maybe I'll get with it and make one soon. I love the idea of using spinach in it.


----------

